# Laptop Keyboard Problem



## twilkins18 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Toshiba Satellite Laptop and I recently used a PS/2 converter to hook up a keyboard and mouse to it to use at my desk. Then I shut my computer down and unplugged the PS/2 to sit in bed with the laptop and use it but the keyboard does not work correctly. For instance:
Keyboard Problem is:
2eyb6ard -r6b3e0

What can I do about this so I can use my laptop without the keyboard? I have tried restarting it a few times to no avail.

Thanks
Theresa


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Is there a numlock light on the system and is it turned on? Most laptop keyboards have some way of switching some of the keys between letters and numbers.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you have the numbers function enabled on your keyboard. If you hit some combo of keys, usually shift + numlock, or fn + numlock, or something along those lines, you can disable that. I think with that model it's fn + numlock will enable it, but I may be wrong.


----------



## twilkins18 (Sep 19, 2006)

valis said:


> you have the numbers function enabled on your keyboard. If you hit some combo of keys, usually shift + numlock, or fn + numlock, or something along those lines, you can disable that. I think with that model it's fn + numlock will enable it, but I may be wrong.


There is no numlock key on my laptop keyboard guys, what else have you got?? Thanks!

Theresa


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

it's to the right of the function keys, and may be written in blue above the actual 'regular' function of the key; that indicates you have to be hitting the 'fn' key to access it. It may be on the scoll lock key; regardless, it's to the right of the F12 key.


----------



## twilkins18 (Sep 19, 2006)

valis said:


> it's to the right of the function keys, and may be written in blue above the actual 'regular' function of the key; that indicates you have to be hitting the 'fn' key to access it. It may be on the scoll lock key; regardless, it's to the right of the F12 key.


Ok, I'll try that (although there is still no idicator of numlock. However, what is the "fn" key? I tried the Shift key and that did not work.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the fn key should be located at the bottom left, usually either next to or between the ctrl and alt keys. It is usually lettered in blue, indicating that by pressing it in conjunction with whatever key you are also pressing, you will induce the 'secondary function' of the key. Like if you hit ctrl-alt-del you will bring up your task manager in windows, this gives laptop keyboards the full functionality of the regular keyboard.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

On my Toshiba Satellite the Fn key is exactly between the Ctrl and Alt keys on the laptop keyboard as above.

The numlock key is F11, it should have a little blue "keyboard" logo on it and probably a light below it to show when it is active.

The number keys should be UIOJKL etc, you should see the small number icons on them.


----------

